# Medicals for New Born Babies (Under 2 years old)



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Can someone please confirm if their is any sort of medical examination that the new born babies (under 2 years of age) need to under go?

If yes, what sort of examination is required?

Seeking opinions. 

Thanks.


----------



## khurems (May 31, 2018)

BulletAK said:


> Can someone please confirm if their is any sort of medical examination that the new born babies (under 2 years of age) need to under go?
> 
> If yes, what sort of examination is required?
> 
> ...


Yes, you have to. I have scheduled "501 Medical Examination" for my 9 month old son


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

only physical examination was done for my 18 months old daughter. No blood was drawn


----------



## Romrio (Sep 7, 2014)

Only a physical examination will be done for children under two years of age. This includes height, weight and head circumference measurements and a general check up by a doctor (checking for reflexes, eyes, limbs, etc). They will ask you questions about the child’s medical history especially TB and previous hospitalisations as well as family history of inherited diseases like thelesemia, heart conditions, etc. 
I recently went through this process in Lahore, Pakistan.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your help. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

This request checklist is for "My Name"
Date of Birth XX Month Year
Client ID YYYYYYYY
Application Id ZZZZZZZ
See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.


---No Items for me. Check list is Empty ------

This request checklist is for "My Wife's Name"
Date of Birth XX Month Year
Client ID YYYYYYY
Application Id ZZZZZZZ
See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
Immigration Health Examinations (for example: chest x-ray, medical examinations
and/or blood tests as specified in the Health Examinations List)


This request checklist is for "My Son's Name"
Date of Birth XX Month Year
Client ID YYYYYY
Application Id ZZZZZZ
See the attached "Request Detail", which provides a detailed explanation relating to the
checklist item(s) listed below.
Immigration Health Examinations


I do not see HAP ID for my son. Only for my wife it is there. What do I do now ?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> This request checklist is for "My Name"
> Date of Birth XX Month Year
> Client ID YYYYYYYY
> Application Id ZZZZZZZ
> ...




Bala, better to contact them. Looks like HAP Id they missed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

shekar.ym said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > This request checklist is for "My Name"
> ...


Hi Shekar,

Thank you for your suggestion.

One of the other forum members helped me in solving the mystery. Now what CO has done is she has added my son and has opened a separate section for him with documents.

I have uploaded my son's passport and birth certificate again there. I have notified of the same to CO in email as well.

Hope this makes CO to give me HAP ID at the earliest.

Regards,
Bala


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Shekar,
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion.
> 
> ...


If the baby has been added, arent you able to generate HAP ID yourself in HEALTH ASSESSMENT section of your visa application?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Shekar,
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion.
> 
> ...


Can you please also confirm how long did CO take to add your baby to your application? I submitted the birth certificate and form 1022 on October 5th and still waiting for CO contact for baby to be added.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Shekar,
> ...


Unfortunately I do not see my child name in health assessment section.

I see my name where it says examinations complete

Against my wife name - I see examinations required

That's it


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Shekar,
> ...


My son was born even before first CO contact. So CO when she picked up the case passport Birth Certificate was already there along with Form 1022.She added it and sent out medical request details but unfortunately she missed issuing the HAP ID


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Unfortunately I do not see my child name in health assessment section.
> 
> I see my name where it says examinations complete
> 
> ...





kbjan26 said:


> My son was born even before first CO contact. So CO when she picked up the case passport Birth Certificate was already there along with Form 1022.She added it and sent out medical request details but unfortunately she missed issuing the HAP ID


Thanks buddy. Please do update when you get a HAP ID from CO. As I am too waiting for a CO contact for addition of my new born.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Can someone please confirm if their is any sort of medical examination that the new born babies (under 2 years of age) need to under go?
> 
> If yes, what sort of examination is required?
> 
> ...


No blood drawn or xray. Just physical examination and checking reflexes.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Can you please also confirm how long did CO take to add your baby to your application? I submitted the birth certificate and form 1022 on October 5th and still waiting for CO contact for baby to be added.


I am not sure of the timelines because yesterday was the CO contact and all documents were available with CO even before reaching out to me through email yesterday.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> My son was born even before first CO contact. So CO when she picked up the case passport Birth Certificate was already there along with Form 1022.She added it and sent out medical request details but unfortunately she missed issuing the HAP ID




Did you try on getting the HAP Id using this link? It may work as you can put in details and check?

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Did you try on getting the HAP Id using this link? It may work as you can put in details and check?
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Hi Buddy,

It is a login page with the following fields asked

Family Name
HAP ID
DOB


How am I to find my son's missing one ?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You must know the family name as you have already submitted his passport?

Hasnt the CO mentioned HAP ID in the email for your sons medicals? If yes, use this here. 

DOB you must know.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> You must know the family name as you have already submitted his passport?
> 
> Hasnt the CO mentioned HAP ID in the email for your sons medicals? If yes, use this here.
> 
> DOB you must know.


Buddy,

Please go through the above posts , the whole problem of mine is CO did not share the HAP ID for my son. She just added him to my application.

That's the whole problem I am facing


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

@Kbjan26- Did you try calling them?



.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

csdhan said:


> @Kbjan26- Did you try calling them?
> 
> 
> 
> .


What is the hot line number I should call. From the immigration page , I see the working hours as 8 - 5 PM Australian time. Is that correct ?

I got the information from this link 

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> What is the hot line number I should call. From the immigration page , I see the working hours as 8 - 5 PM Australian time. Is that correct ?
> 
> I got the information from this link
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry


I am in Europe by the way

Clients calling from the Americas or Europe regions
If you are located in the Americas or Europe regions and want to make an enquiry, please call our Global Service Centre (GSC) located in Australia on +61 2 61960196, Monday to Friday 9 am to 5 pm. - can I use this number in my time ?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> I am in Europe by the way
> 
> Clients calling from the Americas or Europe regions
> If you are located in the Americas or Europe regions and want to make an enquiry, please call our Global Service Centre (GSC) located in Australia on +61 2 61960196, Monday to Friday 9 am to 5 pm. - can I use this number in my time ?


Nopes, that centre is in Australia. So you have to call them in Australian times. May be try in the night in Europe.

You can also try this . I heard it is open for everyone nowadays.



> General Information Centre on 131 881. This number is only available if you are phoning from in Australia. If you are outside Australia and want to make an enquiry please contact the relevant Australian Immigration office overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

csdhan said:


> Nopes, that centre is in Australia. So you have to call them in Australian times. May be try in the night in Europe.


I just spoke with the customer care. They did attend and suggested me to change the subject line of the email to include the word "Urgent" so that it gets CO attention.

She said this is the only way to go about for HAP ID generation and nothing they can do much from their side. They attended the call real quick.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> I just spoke with the customer care. They did attend and suggested me to change the subject line of the email to include the word "Urgent" so that it gets CO attention.
> 
> She said this is the only way to go about for HAP ID generation and nothing they can do much from their side. They attended the call real quick.


Should have done this first shot itself, they are really polite and prompt in replying to any problems in the process other than replying for the long delays in pending cases. 

Some people have even convinced them to put a word to CO that you have called regarding this. Should have told you that...:frog:

May be call tomorrow and try to do this...


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

csdhan said:


> Should have done this first shot itself, they are really polite and prompt in replying to any problems in the process other than replying for the long delays in pending cases.
> 
> Some people have even convinced them to put a word to CO that you have called regarding this. Should have told you that...:frog:
> 
> May be call tomorrow and try to do this...


I called them again. Now another guy picked up and asked for my passport details since I requested him humbly to help me. He said he notified against my file number that HAP ID is missing for my son. I hope when he meant he notified against the file number , it reaches the notice of CO.

In addition to the above, he advised the same thing that the earlier executive advised to change the subject line to include the work "URGENT"


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi CSDhan/BulletAK,

HAP ID is generated for my son now. Follow ups did help and CO is kind enough to respond back in a day's time


----------

